# Super atv axles



## Arki (Feb 11, 2010)

Anyone run super atv's ADR axle with 31s? How did they hold up? If I need the rhino brand I'll go ahead with those but I can't seem to find much talk about the cheaper ones.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I can't help. Had super Atv rhino axles and 31s with gear reduction and red secondary (if that matters since I think what broke it was torque) and I still broke one. Had them about a year. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## FVILLE06BRUTE (Sep 13, 2011)

I bought 2 of them for backups cause they were cheap, $99 shipped on ebay , and snapped both of them in half running 27" mudlite XTR's , one of them I was stuck pretty good and tore up the race cage thing with a 2" lift, the other one I was just water wheelieing in a pond that wasnt that deep and it completely snapped in half , this one I had no lift on my brute at all


----------



## FVILLE06BRUTE (Sep 13, 2011)

I looked again , and I had ordered the ADR axle from super atv , but the brand they sent me was gambit power , not ADR


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I would go ahead buy the bigger axles to begin with, don't waste money on something thats not much more than a stock upgrade if you know for sure your gonna run big meats.... I know people that run/ran stock brute axles with 31s and didn't have problems, but they knew when to stop and didn't try to go WOT through everything. I'm running 31s on my renegade with stock can am axles and doing good so far.


----------



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

I run them on my bike with 29.5's I know they aren't 31's but I havent broke one yet. Of course if I can help it I dont spin my tires on crap like big roots and stuff. Look at my signature, my bike has PLENTY of torque!!


----------



## Arki (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks guys..... Rhino is on the way. :drive:


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice to see someone else from the hog nation on here lol


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

friend o mine run 1 for 2 hrs before it broke, hello arkies


----------

